# Migration PHP 7.1 Vers 7.4 (8.0)



## digital-designerweb@outlo (17 Février 2021)

Bonjour voilà depuis 3 semaines j'essaye de mettre à jours la version PhP de mon Mac de 7.1 à 7.4 .....mais impossible .
Je ne peux pas travailler sur un projet (Symfony) qui était sur mon pc en version 7.4 et maintenant que j'ai envie de travailler sur le Mac ou le PHP n'est pas mise à jour.

Pouvez-vous m'aider 

Jeremy


----------



## digital-designerweb@outlo (17 Février 2021)

Si une personne à Discord...ça serais vraiment super..pour m'aider .
Merci


----------

